# Lfts 10/22



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

31 degrees in lenawee county until 9am this morning. You know where I'm heading!! Good luck and wear your harnesses today!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

www.waltsonhisway.com/coffee/bigone


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Headed out to a new spot in Midland county state land in a little while. 37 right now but it's going to drop a few more degrees before sunrise. Good Luck to everyone today!


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Will be out in Shiawassee county this am ..girlfriend will be controlling the TenPoint. Goodluck all already seen a nice 8pt on highway.


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

Getting coffeed up and ready. I hit a big doe last night and although I felt really good about the shot I didn't have much blood. Made the choice to back out and go back after this morning after the hunt. Wish me luck. Good luck to all this morning is going to be goooood!!!


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

Getting the PHD out of the way and headed out to Barry County public. 39 degrees with a NW wind. Be safe all and good luck!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Getting ready to head out up here in Glennie, 37° with a NW wind, today is my wife's birthday and she has shot a few birthday deer, she isn't to picky of a hunter and almost closed the deal last night, while me and little flight are chasing a really nice 7 pt, we seen him during the youth hunt and again last night, but the boy is getting trigger happy and time is running out on his bow season so a legal buck will do, good luck today !
Flight


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

Headed out in Mason co. Perfect conditions cool and calm.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

good luck all heading to lapeer soon be safe


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

heading out good luck to all !


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Good luck everyone 
At work starting my first of 2 sixteen hour days uggg 
Shoot straight and keep the reports coming


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Good luck out there. Hope to get out this afternoon.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Checking in macomb county, 41 and breezy.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

deernutz said:


> Getting the PHD out of the way and headed out to Barry County public. 39 degrees with a NW wind. Be safe all and good luck!


Wise men always make sure they have taken a phd before a hunt


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

29 in Alger. Sitting in the truck for a few before my walk in.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Settled in in Ottawa. The skunks are definitely on the move this morning. 3 of them on the walk in.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Heading to the stands in Alcona, good luck all!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting ready in Barry county. 39 dog with slight NW wind. Should be a good morning!! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

Out for my first morning hunt of the season in Shiawassee county good luck all and shoot straight.


----------



## HunterJake22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Checking in from North Carolina. Finally a nice cool morning. Should be back in the mitten Nov 4th for a few days..


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

All settled in. 38 degrees in Wellston.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

First post nasal drip of the year!...37 and ready to roll in Hillsdale...


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

All set in Calhoun county, the bucks have been making lots of fresh scrapes I noticed on my walk out. 3 new ones that weren't there few days ago feels like a promising am! Good lucks all shoot straight n be safe


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I'm at work living the dream!!! Lol

Good luck guys it should be a good one.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sitting out today due to family obligations. Hopefully can sweep by the property and pull cards so I can decide what stand to hunt tomorrow. 
Good luck y'all


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Out in Deerfield. Windy and mild! Good luck!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

20ft high in sanilac county!


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Checking in at Jackson co. 37 north west wind. Perfect wind for the stand I'm hunting today. Good luck all.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Settled in Kent Co. Hunting an oak ridge that connects two bedding areas. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sitting in my pop up blind on Oakland county state land this morning. First sit of the year in this location hoping a slick head walks through and gives me a shot. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Checking in from Benzie county. A little hung over, and the yotes are yelping. Good luck to all!


----------



## CASTA19 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry to all the hunters in barry county. I scared all the deer away getting to the stand this morning.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

In the thumb and it's windy!


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Windy and cold in Oakland county


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

In the stand St Clair County. Good vibes today. Good luck


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Dogs got me up at 4 to pee,should not have laid back down! Oh well,evening's seem to be better where I hunt anyway 
Good luck morning hunters!


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

all strapped in Isabella cty. deer were moving last night. should be a good morning


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Out in Clare County....breezy and cool. Nothing yet.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Just passed on a state land spike at 5 yards.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Small 8 running her everywhere


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

Good deer movement this morning 3 bucks and a yearling, nothing in range though, if only it was rifle season for just me haha


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Sitting in north Macomb County. Had a nice buck come in down wind and bust me about 7:30. A group of doe about 9, but out of range.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was hoping for a little movement here this morning...didn't see any deer yet! Beautiful morning to be in a tree though! Lots of fresh buck sign showing up daily...must be at night still though...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

View from my stand


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

3 bucks so far. 4pt, 5pt and a nice 8pt it's starting to get good


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Up to 10 does and fawns and a 2.5 year old 9 that I've seen the last 3 sits ,he needs one more year


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

This wind is fing cold! The smaller buck stood up for a second then laid back down


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

B Livingston said:


> This wind is fing cold! The smaller buck stood up for a second then laid back down


The bigger 8 stood up to stretch then laid down again. Only if they would come a little closer!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

SPITFIRE said:


> 5 tom turkeys strolled by at 15 yards, one was a beard dragger.


Aaaaand you didn't shoot because? Lol


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

My dad got the 6 I passed on this morning


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> View from my stand
> View attachment 230615


Treasure those days. They won't last long.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Phoolish said:


> My dad got the 6 I passed on this morning


Congrats!!!! That is a sightly growth on his hind quarters!


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Just came in. Little guys cruzing this morning. Scrapes a plenty.


----------



## SCOOTER3148 (Jan 7, 2007)

B Livingston said:


> The bigger 8 stood up to stretch then laid down again. Only if they would come a little closer!


You might have a long sit today.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

motdean said:


> Congrats!!!! That is a sightly growth on his hind quarters!


It's the heart


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Phoolish said:


> My dad got the 6 I passed on this morning


congrats to your dad!!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Phoolish said:


> It's the heart


Yeah....my feeble attempt at humor was not readily recognized....(I tried to post an emoji with it, but it wouldn't post for some reason....)


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

2 does was the only action today. Didnt hunt the stand I wanted as someone beat me to the area. So goes public land. Found a scrape/rub line on a ridge between bedding areas tho


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

My wife smacked this 6pt behind her parents house.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> My wife smacked this 6pt behind her parents house.
> View attachment 230630


Nice shot! I'm jealous...


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

My first sir of the year. I've been very jealous of reading everyone's post this season. Up in stand just south of Armada.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Lots of does and a nice eight and a spike.
All a little out of range. Beautiful afternoon.


----------



## APEX PREDATOR (Sep 12, 2014)

Out in Kent county. Been on stand since 2:30. Passed a basket 5 at 4:25. Only one so far.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

On stand in gladwin county state land, for first time this year...


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Back on stand in Mason. Got my oldest with me tonight.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Out with my nephew, Fidget Mcfidgety, hoping to get his 1st w/ a bow. Between his constant shuffling and my constant coughing, we'll be lucky to see a squirrel.


----------



## beardbusterbarry (Apr 18, 2006)

Breezy here in northern Kent Co. Had a 4 point chasing a doe in here last night.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Back out in Ottawa , not in the stand I wanted to be in but we will see . Nice night either way


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally a Northwest wind able to get out on my little piece of woods out back !


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Sitting in stand listening a group of 4 mountain bikers yelling and screaming as they ride the trails around me. Boy do I really hate SE LP state land at times...


----------



## cjw241964 (Sep 24, 2009)

Finally back in a stand been a rough start but I'm ready to kill something


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just passed on a nice looking 8 point. Was pretty tempted


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Finally saw a shooter buck. Just had a big 9 pt at 60 Yds and of course he was down wind and had to cross my trail walking in...he got to my trail and must have smelled something he didn't like. Dang it! Took 2 hops the way he came from and walked away. That's the problem with corn standing on all 4 sides of a wood lot...they can come from anywhere! At least they are on their feet well before dark!!


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

Had a nice shot on a doe, gonna go looking here shortly.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I wonder the same thing now lol...guess the quest of killing a deer trumped it. well it was a fail and got nothing this morning, should have wacked the the beard dragger!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Aaaaand you didn't shoot because? Lol


I wonder the same thing now lol...guess the quest of killing a deer trumped it. well it was a fail and got nothing this morning, should have wacked the the beard dragger!


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

Out in mecosta co 1 sit of year now football is over for kids hope to have more sits


----------



## beerbomb (Oct 18, 2005)

Watching the bait eat the bait...


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Had a tiny spike at 10 yards. Gave me a perfect broadside chip shot but he needs a few years. Had another deer 60-70 yards out. Then three yearling Bucks came in. 

Decided I wasn't going to be picky this year and drew on the biggest one. Loosed an arrow and saw him kick and run off. Thought I heard him crash. 
Other two Bucks came back and are no directly under my stand. 










Licking the arrow










Now a third fork came in











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

6 and a 3 point so far. Something chasing in the swamp


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

She looked bigger at 40yds but hey it's my first deer in 4 years. Easy tracking went about 50 yards and piled up. Hit was a little high but double lung shot always a thrill from a ground blind!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

The treasure at the end of the blood trail 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Everyone got skunked here


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats to the lucky ones and to everyone else keep up the good posts due to work I have not hunted in 2 years your posts cure my withdrawals I will finally be getting back in the woods on Nov 6th doing a 3 day hunt camp on some state land I hope to contribute to the lfts posts at that time until then keep it up y'all are keeping me sane


----------



## barrett (Jun 30, 2014)

Had about 15 does/yearlings surrounding me and then mr big shows up! Had him at about 40 yards but he wouldn't come any closer, awesome hunt regardless.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a big 10 pt come out 30 Yds from me but it was just a little too dark where he came out. Had he stayed on the field edge I would have had enough light. It was 5 min before legal hrs were up...


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> Had a big 10 pt come out 30 Yds from me but it was just a little too dark where he came out. Had he stayed on the field edge I would have had enough light. It was 5 min before legal hrs were up...


If it's light enough to count points, it's light enough to shoot


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Had a big doe and fawn walk down a lane, about 100 yards away turn and go into the pines,doe comes back out only no fawn following but bigger deer with high white rack ! He turns and horns are beyond his ears and they're off ! He slowed down after I grunted at him to give me a grunt then never to be seen again ! Maybe I'll start rattling tomorrow night !


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

I shot a donkey !!!!


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> I shot a donkey !!!!
> View attachment 230700


You at your place?


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> I shot a donkey !!!!
> View attachment 230700


I thought the girls had killed all of the deer! Nice job! Dang that looks like a big deer!!


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

lizajane said:


> You at your place?


Shot her at my in laws. Just got back to my parents house


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

jmiller said:


> If it's light enough to count points, it's light enough to shoot


No, not true. Without binos all I could see was a huge white rack and a dark blob. Put binos up and could easily count 10 points. 

I have quite a few pics of bucks on this farm but I'm pretty sure I don't have this one on film....


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> No, not true. Without binos all I could see was a huge white rack and a dark blob. Put binos up and could easily count 10 points.
> 
> I have quite a few pics of bucks on this farm but I'm pretty sure I don't have this one on film....


Must be a nice 10


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> I shot a donkey !!!!
> View attachment 230700


Congrats. Unless you guys are short, that looks like a huge doe. Any idea what it dressed out at?


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

dperidore said:


> She looked bigger at 40yds but hey it's my first deer in 4 years. Easy tracking went about 50 yards and piled up. Hit was a little high but double lung shot always a thrill from a ground blind!


Noticed the way you're deer is hanging. Do you hunt in the U.P.? Nice shot by the way and congratulations.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Got my first bow deer! And it was a buck! Here's the story!

Saw a mess of deer tonight - bumped a couple coming in, a few does right after I got on stand, and 4 different yearling bucks came in right around 6pm. Since i've been super busy working on flooring at our new house (see this thread) I decided that I was going to take the biggest yearling of the group - a nice healthy 6pt. 

I was sitting a stand I hung in mid summer based on what I observed from a nearby stand I hung the previous year and it paid off! Sometimes all that's needed are simple adjustments - like hanging a second stand 50 yards on the opposite side of a bedding funnel! 

It was windy, but I was confident in my scent routine. Had 3 yearling bucks literally underneath my stand and within 10-15 yards for easily 15-20 minutes. When one finally came around to my 9 oclock the 6pt came trailing after him. He stopped at 10 yards quartering away. I hit the release and saw both my lighted nock blink out of existence for a brief moment and the deer mule kick and run off. I am pretty sure I heard him crash just a handful of seconds later. 

I had to wait to get down and inspect my arrow another 20 or so minutes as the other yearling bucks came back and were hanging out under my tree again. At one point they even went to the arrow and were licking the end of it. 

I got down and it was almost 7 with barely any light left but I easily found my arrow covered in blood. Not phenomenal blood at the scene but had decent enough blood to trial - bright red drops and more than a few that were bubbly. A few short minutes later I had covered about 50-60 yards and found my first bow deer and my first bow buck! 

**GRAPHIC PICTURES BELOW**










The 540grain rage hypodermic tipped arrow did a complete passthrough and smashed completely through the opposite shoulder blade. As you can see he was hit hard quartering away - much more so than I initially thought. Still I turned his lungs to jelly. I didn't check the heart for damage but possible I may have knicked it. 

Entrance wound on cavity









Exit wound inside cavity










Exit wound on opposite side shoulder










Head


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Job d_rek!!!! Congrats....They will come easier now!......maybe..... Nice!


----------

